# Battery charger not working, 1999 HYMER B564 H E L P!!



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Hi and thanks for reading. I am in deepest Dorset for 10 days and just realised the charger isn't working. Hard to say how long this has been going on for but (A) the on board traveller generator failed in france, revved wildly, and might have done-for or tripped the charger, (B) the 230v generator was repaired last week and the mechanic may have tripped or disconnected the charger.

Question please. The translation I have is Madisons from 1996 and the elekroblock is blue and looks different to my last 1997 Hymer, but it talks about a trip switch to check, and I can't find one!

Looking at the elekroblock (spelling unknown) the top fuse marked Reserve has no fuse in it, but putting one in seems to have made no difference. Not sure which fuse is the charger. And then of course there are other in-line fuses here and there.... it's a long time since 1999.

The battery charges beautifully with the engine on, which is why it may not be possible to know when the fault started.

All help appreciated as ever
John


----------



## juspalm (Nov 4, 2007)

John, Whereabouts are you in Dorset?
Jus


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

juspalm said:


> John, Whereabouts are you in Dorset?
> Jus


In a farmyard off the A354, Tarrant Hinton, next door to the Great Dorset Steam Fair site near Blandford!

BTW relative to my first post the Elektroblock is an EBL 4-105

Also, and I'm not sure about this, it occurred to me at some point in the recent past that the battery wasn't discharging much. What I mean is obviously it was, but I didn't notice the needle move into the red. This may or may not be true.

It is very positively in the green at the mo with the engine running.


----------



## juspalm (Nov 4, 2007)

I would check the all the fuses, not forgetting any which are near the leisure battery and if no joy, check to see if you have power (240v) to the charger. Are there lights on the charger to indicate that its running, if so see if you have a 12v supply coming from the charger.
Jus
(near Dorchester)


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

John, on my 2001 B584 the trip switch is a black rocker affair that is situated on the Elektroblock (mine is a Elektroblock 99). From the front of the unit (windscreen side on mine) there are two fuses and then the trip switch. It is labeled 'Batterie Trennschalter' and the switch positions are 'Ein'-on and 'Aus'-off.
Sounds obvious but i missed it when I tripped mine as it looks like a piece of black plastic when you are in a bit of a panic. 
If this isn't the problem try removing each fuse completely and trying with a replacement as I have a fuse break across the blade and looked (and gave a continuity reading) intact across the bridge.
Good luck
Terry


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

juspalm said:


> I would check the all the fuses, not forgetting any which are near the leisure battery and if no joy, check to see if you have power (240v) to the charger. Are there lights on the charger to indicate that its running, if so see if you have a 12v supply coming from the charger.
> Jus
> (near Dorchester)


I used the bulgin plug that powers the elektroblock plugged into the kettle, it lit up beautifully which sadly tells me the charger is getting power.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> John, on my 2001 B584 the trip switch is a black rocker affair that is situated on the Elektroblock (mine is a Elektroblock 99). From the front of the unit (windscreen side on mine) there are two fuses and then the trip switch. It is labeled 'Batterie Trennschalter' and the switch positions are 'Ein'-on and 'Aus'-off.
> Sounds obvious but i missed it when I tripped mine as it looks like a piece of black plastic when you are in a bit of a panic.
> If this isn't the problem try removing each fuse completely and trying with a replacement as I have a fuse break across the blade and looked (and gave a continuity reading) intact across the bridge.
> Good luck
> Terry


Thanks Terry, nothing black on the top, or (by torchlight) on the side, I havent finger touched the bottom, (it's safer lol). However I haven't tried since reading your post so I will go and do another check tonight.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

This may help a bit.
It is a link to your ebl sheet

Hope it helps

http://www.acpasion.net/foro/archiv...ales/Schaudt_Electroblock_EBL4-105_Ingles.pdf

Ian


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

My guess is a complete new charger is required.

Especially as you say the on board generator revved like mad, did you have the engine running AND the genny on at the same time? If so, I reckon its the charger that's knackered.

Paul.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would contact A&Ncaravan services. Info, advice and parts all to hand.

Recent MHF member too http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-76589.html


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

icer said:


> This may help a bit.
> It is a link to your ebl sheet
> 
> Hope it helps
> ...


Thanks that's good to have, I will print out when home.
John


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

coppo said:


> My guess is a complete new charger is required.
> 
> Especially as you say the on board generator revved like mad, did you have the engine running AND the genny on at the same time? If so, I reckon its the charger that's knackered.
> 
> Paul.


At the time the generator failed no, engine was stopped. On the other hand I had used it on the road for three hours to power the roof air when the temperature became oppressive, I cannot say whether that did for the charger or not since I only because aware of the charger fault yesterday.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> I would contact A&Ncaravan services. Info, advice and parts all to hand.
> 
> Recent MHF member too http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-76589.html


Thanks for that but the MH is booked in with Peter Hambilton for some stuff in early September so a local to Blandford solution who could visit would ease the next 10 days, otherwise it can wait for them.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have just had a new EBL 101 fitted by Peter Hambilton, as it wasn't charging on hook up. We had a surge protector fitted but that didn't stop the unit from ruining, our model also has a supplementary battery charger and that also failed, so had to have one of those too.

A nice £500 bill  

Paul.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

coppo said:


> We have just had a new EBL 101 fitted by Peter Hambilton, as it wasn't charging on hook up. We had a surge protector fitted but that didn't stop the unit from ruining, our model also has a supplementary battery charger and that also failed, so had to have one of those too.
> 
> A nice £500 bill
> 
> Paul.


Thanks for the heads up Paul, one kind of gets used to things being £500! Actually although I hate spending money the main thing to is find out why, and make sure it won't happen again. It may be a bit extreme but without dash-air it was nice to be able to run the genny and the roof-air for three hours while driving. I think there's a thread somewhere about how to do that off the main engine, stuff to talk to Peter about.

John


----------

